# Bikes Direct, is it a fake?



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has bought anything from bikes direct before? found this just a minute ago

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fly_xc.htm

watnto know if B.D. is reputable.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i've never bought anything from bikes direct online, but i was out visiting family in AZ last month and stumbled upon a bikes direct store. they didn't have what i was looking for but they had some nice bikes in there and it looked like they were organized. small shop though.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

They're real, they're on these forums, too. They are a company that is quite polarizing, from the fact that they use a name that's not theirs and claim lineage to the real Motobecane, to making claims that are lofty, in terms of speaking about how "our frames are made in the same factories as such and such", but stopping short of making the false claim that their frames are identical to the major companies they list. They imply it, but also kind of prey on the fact that people who would shop with them take the frames at face value and think "If they look the same, they must be", when there's much more to in, and much of the tubing profiling is on the inside. That's perhaps why people make mention of their comparative heaviness for some models. The owner also gets into flame wars out here when called out about such things as the comparison prices he uses that are completely outrageous, to make the savings look huge. We're talking near Wallyworld level stuff advertised at 900, then prices slashed because it's from them.

Bottom line is that you have to do your shopping. Can you get a good bike there? Absolutely. Can you get a great deal elsewhere? Absolutely. You have to do your shopping, know what you want, and also understand that simply, most of the focus is on meeting price points, not performance points. 

It has been noted by users and members of management that there are lots of the "registered today, first post asking if BD is real and how can they do what they do and their stuff looks great!" posts. There are threads where many are new posters speaking to one another about BD, so take it at what it's worth.

Additionally, the frames are an investment and not the breakable, wearable parts. You can beautify a frame, but at the heart, it's hard to replace the frame since they can cost a lot. If the deal is too good to be true and the references are the high level of parts, you can bet it's coming out of the frame, and usually, in places you can't see, like Al grade, tubing profiling on the inside that provides strength and removes weight, and so on. Also, recognize the names. Research. If you see parts with unknown names being put out there, but propped up for the lightness, for instance, don't let that bump up the perceived value in your mind. They are specced to reach a price and weight point in those top deals as well. You might end up paying on the back end, like when you need hub parts.

Shop smart.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Mighty Matt said:


> just wondering if anyone has bought anything from bikes direct before? found this just a minute ago
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fly_xc.htm
> 
> watnto know if B.D. is reputable.


1- Go to the search function.

2- Type in "bikes direct",(with quotes), or "bikesdirect", or "bikesdirect.com"

3- Choose "search tites only"

4- Hit "search"

5- Spend the next week reading.

Or just go to the Motobecane board (a house brand of BD).


----------



## Cfrone1 (Jul 30, 2005)

*What he said...*

JC, that is one of the most intelligent, well though out and explained responses to the BD question I may have ever heard. Bravo!

The only thing I would add is to remember, unless you live near a BD store, you also sacrifice test riding a bike, and having the bike delivered to you assembled, adjusted, and ready to ride. Also, you give up after-the-sale free service that the bike will normally need, but would need to be paid for at a shop. This is all if you are not an experienced cyclist who may not have experience doing their own work.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I do have a Motobecane Fly Ti from bikesdirect in the back of my car parked outside of Starbucks where I work/read this forum. I doubt it is "fake". It is a very decent Taiwan made titanium frame decked out with some top of the line parts, that is holding well to my riding. 

Too damn hot to ride today, though.

Their web site sucks, but they are well established, legit, but better suited for people who know what, where and why they are buying. Knowing what frame geometry you need, and knowing how adjust and check parts is useful.

If you read threads, you will notice some individuals, like Jerk Chicken here, showing up there with either advice or FUD. Ignore them - they never owned or ridden or touched a bikesdirect bike and are making some conclusions based on.. I am not sure based on what..


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i bought a bike from there and it has been holding up well. they are cross country bikes and are meant for it. anything more is too tough on it. if you know what you are looking for, bikes direct can be a good place to shop


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

i know exactley what i want. i have been racing and riding for the last 12 years. the motobecane fly team w/ v-brakes, is what i have been looking for the last year or so.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

True it is a real company, and yes they do have some pretty good deals on bikes. And yes...you should know what your doing before you buy a bike from there. You really need to know your fit requirements before buying a bike online...from anywhere, not just BD. Bike Island, which is also BD, has good deals on frames only..it's where I got my LeChampion frame/fork. Like you, I've been riding for over 20 years, and spent a good deal of that time in the industry itself, so I have a pretty deep knowledge of what's what. Lot's of people slam BD..but in the same breath spend tons of money at Performance, Nashbar, Price Point...well, you get the idea. Unless it's a review/experience of how something actually works or performs...I don't really pay much attention to people's opinions about where they think I should shop.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

My wife bought a bike from Bikes direct, it arrived at my house in three days, was well packaged, all I had to do was mount the front tire and the stem. The front and rear derailleur were even adjusted right out of the box. The bike was a good deal for the price, the welds look nice, it rides nice and I would buy from them again. The only disappointment I had was the rear shock, it was a very cheap model and pretty much useless, it was advertised exactly so it wasn't like they were hiding anything.
It is definitely a higher quality than anything you would get from Walmart and I think it was a great deal, I'm the kind of guy who doesn't mind upgrading a few parts when I can afford them, She could have spent twice as much all at once and had a nice bike or spread out the cash over a few months and have a nice bike plus get the parts she prefers.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of their bikes have been priced and spec'd such that it would be worth it to buy the bike, strip it and ebay the frame and buying a namebrand one... in fact I remember reading of a few people who've done this, therefore the risk seems minimal. So as was stated, do some research and make your own conclusions based on what you want / can afford.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i bet modern motobecane frames are better than the 70's turds they replaced, sans nostalgia  

their cheap road bikes are amazing deals.. you cant find a 400 dollar rideable roadbike anywhere else.. for everything else, lbs closeouts are better bikes, for less.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

tomsmoto said:


> for everything else, lbs closeouts are better bikes, for less.


When I find an LBS around here that has closeouts on some nice titanium hardtails at or well under $2K complete, I will sure be their customer. Before that, BDs MTB ti hardtails and crossbike are pretty much the only budget option that I am aware about.

I have avoided their aluminum Fly frames previously as I am on the heavy side, and I prefer to be careful with lightweight aluminum, if keeping it for a few years, even more then with lightweight carbon. Your mileage may obviously vary.

I also own bd's steel fixie, which is very cheap and functional. Would get another if needed.

Outfits like Fezzari, Sette, Ibex are about the same business model, with nicer websites, but somewhat worse deals it seems.


----------

